# MA State Police Bomb Squad Ready 24/7



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*State Police Bomb Squad Ready 24/7 *

They are ready at a moment's notice: 24 hours a day, seven days a week. The Massachusetts State Police Bomb Squad is called into action nearly every single day. FOX25's Bob Ward shows you how the tight-knit team stays ready to answer the most danger...

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1476404&version=2&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------

